# Billing bi-lateral splints



## paulabjohnson (Nov 19, 2012)

I work in PT/OT and we have many occasions where a patient is fitted with bi-lateral splints.  We have used the L-code x2 with a -50 modifier and that doesn't seem correct since -50 is a procedure modifier.  We have done two line items with an -RT modifier on one and -LT modifier on the other but that seems to lead to a "duplicate billing" error.  We've also heard to do two lines items with -RT and -LT modifiers and -59 modifier on both lines.  But that would also look like duplicate billing.  Does anyone have an answer or reference for me to go to?  Thank you......


----------



## paulabjohnson (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bilateral splints*

After much research we have found that we should use one line item of a qty 2 with a -RT and -LT modifier.  Now we'll wait and see if insurance accepts it.


----------

